# werewolf faux fur ??



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi there, 

A litle while ago someone post a link to a store that was selling movie quality werewolf fake fur fabric. Tried to look it up but i cant find it.

Anyone still got that store link ?


Thanks

Sam


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Found it..

Here's the link :

http://www.nftech.com/products.php


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, good looking stuff, but I don't think I'll be spending $40 sq/ft on fake fur for my wolf. I think their target market is Hollywood productions.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely professional quality material, but at $40 a square foot, I think the home haunter might want to stick with a wolf pup


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

samhayne said:


> Found it..
> 
> Here's the link :
> 
> http://www.nftech.com/products.php


Sweet. have been looking for a pace like this!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

We are getting away from that high end fur also because the costumes have to go in the 2K-5K range so not many sell. But if your goal is to make a single high end suit for a movie this would be a good option. You can see it here at this biz that is not related to me but was my artist work, frightdomestudios.com


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great looking but WOW...cost will kill ya! For my wolf I found an old mink stole and an old mink jacket at the flea market for a grand total of $3.00. I brought them home, shaved them down and used the fur from them. This was for my reindeer into wolf hack project. I am probably the only haunter on here with a mink reindeer wolf!  Maybe you can find real fur jackets like that and use it...just a suggestion.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

JoAnn Fabrics, $10. a yard for fur. Throw in a coupon or get it on sale. It's do-able and in the dark looks okay. Most of my ToTs are about 12 and under, so not worth the big bucks to try and impress them. If it was for a pro haunt I might spend more. But I'm cheap.


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, I found good fur at several spots "Mendals fake furs" and a place called "I'm stuffed fur" that was good for monsters of all types


----------

